# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Как проверить компьютер на скомпроментированность?

## LightParticle

Подскажите, что нужно сделать для того, чтобы проверить не был бы компьютер скомпроментирован? Посоветуйте список инструментов или действий, необходимых для того, чтобы уточнить не являешься ты частью чьего-либо спам/карж/майнинг-ботнета, не подозревая об этом.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*LightParticle*, Здравствуйте,

Получить расширенную информацию о наличии вредоносного и нежелательного ПО (включая шпионские программы и кейлоггеры) в системе Вы можете, например, при помощи нашего бесплатного сервиса "VirusDetector".

----------


## OlliHoly

Что-то нигде раньше не встречалась информация о такой услуге, спасибо

----------

